
Ask HN: Teaching a class on Python at university – suggestions? - aaronchall
I&#x27;m teaching Python at some local universities, and I&#x27;m really excited to be doing it. We have some general goals, but the purpose is to get them ready for academic needs and&#x2F;or real world programming.<p>I&#x27;m looking for suggestions on learning goals, data sources (if they can generate it themselves, even better), topics you think we shouldn&#x27;t miss, etc...<p>Thank you, HN community, I really appreciate your thoughtful suggestions.
======
sgs1370
[http://jsonstudio.com/resources/](http://jsonstudio.com/resources/) and the
unix words file
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Words_(Unix)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Words_\(Unix\))

